# Meerforellenfänge März 2019



## henry73 (3. März 2019)

Heute für 2,5h bei recht ungemütlichen Bedingungen die offene Küste mit Blinker abgesucht. Es gab eine 47er Mefo und Besuch von einer Robbe.

Gruß und Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## kneew (3. März 2019)

War heute auch unterwegs - Nähe Börgerende zwei Anfasser nichts hängengeblieben, zwei Robbenköpfe aus dem Wasser geschaut und eingepackt und wieder los. Bringt ja nichts wenn diese Tiere da sind. Schade, Bedingungen für heute waren Top. Aber schon bald gehts wieder los. Tight Lines


----------



## henry73 (3. März 2019)

Nach dem Auftauchen der Robbe gab's auch kein Kontakt mehr. Aber trotzdem schön mal eine live zu beobachten. 

Gruß Henry


----------



## Kröte (6. März 2019)

Am Rosenmontag am Strand Staberdorf/Fehmarn eine kleine MeFo auf Blinker erwischt, die aber noch im Wasser releast wurde.


----------



## Klaus-a. (6. März 2019)

Moin,ich bin ab 10.03.19 eine Woche Flensburger Förde,mal sehen ob was geht?


----------



## inselkandidat (6. März 2019)

Gestern gab's bei ner harten 8 von der Seite eine untermaßige und ne 47er






Heute gab's nochmal ne schlanke.. Nicht gemessen, war zu dürr.. darf weiter Garnelen verputzen..


----------



## inselkandidat (7. März 2019)

Heute war Mefowetter!  harte Parallelströmung, weiße Welle und ein Sonne /Wolken Mix.
 2 x gesilbert,  50 und 56 cm
2 verloren..


----------



## kneew (7. März 2019)

Mega und Dickes Petri..


----------



## lammi (7. März 2019)

Huch Doppelpost.Weiß leider nicht wie ich ein lösch,aber es waren die bisher größten der 23 gefangenen Fische .eine 59 die andere 65cm


----------



## Hering 58 (7. März 2019)

Auch ein Dickes Petri von mir.


----------



## rolfmoeller (8. März 2019)

Auch von mir ein fettes Petri.
Weiter so.


----------



## Angeldidi (9. März 2019)

Klasse, herzlichen Glückwunsch & Petri


----------



## Skott (9. März 2019)

Ein digges PETRI den Fängern und DANKE für Bericht und Fotos!!


----------



## henry73 (10. März 2019)

Heute zwischen 12-16 Uhr zwei Spots an der offenen Küste abgesucht, aber kein Kontakt gehabt. Am ersten Spot herrschten gute Bedingungen, trotzdem nach 2,5h kein Biss oder Nachläufer. Also noch mal verlegt. Am zweiten Spot habe ich nach wenigen Würfen abgebrochen. Das Wasser war kaffeebraun, dazu noch jede Menge lose treibende schmierige Braunalgen. Kaum war der Köder im Wasser war er auch schon voller Algen. Da war an Angeln nicht zu denken. Ich hoffe alle Anderen die los waren hatten mehr Erfolg. 

Gruß und Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## Mariachi (11. März 2019)

Ich war am Samstag mit meinem Bruder in Sierksdorf. Bei ihm blieb eine 47er hängen. Ansonsten tat sich den restlichen Tag nichts.


----------



## dirk.steffen (14. März 2019)

Nach 6 Anläufen ohne Fisch blieb heute eine 46´er für Samstag Mittag hängen  Außerdem 4 released und 4 Nachläufer.
War aber mühsames Geschäft, insgesamt 3 Spots befischt, immer wieder Regen und auch gut Wind. Aber egal, der Anfang dieses Jahr ist gemacht.
Köder war ein grünlicher Blinker (Marke???), Seeringler waren heute auch unterwegs.


----------



## Ostseesilber (14. März 2019)

Petri, ich tippe auf Hansen Fight...


----------



## Windfinder (15. März 2019)

Petri, das lässt doch aufs Wochenende hoffen.
War Sonntag an der offenen Küste. Nicht ein Anfasser. Bei super Bedingungen.


----------



## Klaus-a. (15. März 2019)

Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Moin,ich bin ab 10.03.19 eine Woche Flensburger Förde,mal sehen ob was geht?


Moin,bin leider wieder zurück,hatte nicht einen Biss  oder Nachläufer mit Blinker und Spiro-Fliege versucht,immer Regen und echt brutaler Wind.
Schade nächste Möglichkeit für mich ist erst wieder ende April.


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. März 2019)

dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Nach 6 Anläufen ohne Fisch blieb heute eine 46´er für Samstag Mittag hängen  Außerdem 4 released und 4 Nachläufer.
> War aber mühsames Geschäft, insgesamt 3 Spots befischt, immer wieder Regen und auch gut Wind. Aber egal, der Anfang dieses Jahr ist gemacht.
> Köder war ein grünlicher Blinker (Marke???), Seeringler waren heute auch unterwegs.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321322


Moin Dirk,
Dann auch an dieser Stelle nochmal ein dickes Petri   Heil zum gelungenen Törn.   TL  Rolf.

P.S. Werde wohl morgen und Montag mal angreifen.


----------



## Waveman (16. März 2019)

Heute eine kleine auf Polar Magnus am Spiro. War bei dem Wetter kein leichtes Fischen...


----------



## henry73 (17. März 2019)

Heute vormittag gab es eine kleine Mefo auf Moresilda in Kupfer. 3-4 andere Kontakte konnten nicht dingfest gemacht werden bzw. sind im Drill wieder ausgestiegen. 

Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. März 2019)

Gestern 2 kleine Mefos an zwei verschiedenen Spots. Eine noch verloren. Eine auf Blinker die letzten beiden gingen auf die Springerfliege als kleines Borstenwurmimitat.
Heute ab 06:00 Uhr wieder am Wasser. Bedingungen wie gestern, nur anderer Spot. Gegen 11:30 Uhr  mußte ich leider abbrechen, da ich am Ufer auf einem glitschigen Stein ausgerutscht bin und eine filmreife Figur beim fallen hingelegt habe. Rute ist heil geblieben, nur mein rechter Arm und die Schulter haben was abbekommen. Werfen ging dann nur unter Schmerzen. Also Abbruch. Aber das wird schon!


----------



## henry73 (18. März 2019)

Petri und gute Besserung für Arm und Schulter! Auf das der nächste Versuch wieder schmerzfrei wird!


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. März 2019)

henry73 schrieb:


> Petri und gute Besserung für Arm und Schulter! Auf das der nächste Versuch wieder schmerzfrei wird!


Vielen Dank Henry.  Geht schon etwas besser. Hätte viel schlimmer kommen können und … der Jüngste bin ich nun auch nicht mehr. Es ist schon ein kreuz mit dem Kreuz. 
Ab dem 05.04. bis zum 15.04. habe ich Urlaub. Da werden bei mir Erinnerungen wach...


----------



## kneew (22. März 2019)

@mefohunter84 da hast wohl n Bademeister hingelegt  Erinnerungen sind was schönes habe ich auch zu genüge, aber wünsche Dir und den andren allen hier viele tolle Fänge und Erlebnis schöne Momente, Tage, Stunden, Wochen, Monate.. Tight Lines nächste Woche starte ich volldurch jeden Tag strecke machen an einigen Orten und Spots. Werde berichten! Schönes Wochenende @ll hier.


----------



## buettnek (22. März 2019)

Gestern bei Aquarium-Wasser leider ohne Kontakte, aber Borstenwürmer sind unterwegs !!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. März 2019)

kneew schrieb:


> @mefohunter84 da hast wohl n Bademeister hingelegt  Erinnerungen sind was schönes habe ich auch zu genüge, aber wünsche Dir und den andren allen hier viele tolle Fänge und Erlebnis schöne Momente, Tage, Stunden, Wochen, Monate.. Tight Lines nächste Woche starte ich volldurch jeden Tag strecke machen an einigen Orten und Spots. Werde berichten! Schönes Wochenende @ll hier.


Moin Kneew,
Nein den "Bademeister" habe ich nicht gemacht. An Land, trotz Filzsohle auf einem kleineren Stein ausgerutscht. Volle Punkte in der B-Note beim fallen. Ich hatte nur meine Shimano Speedmaster im Blick beim fallen. Anschließend habe ich erstmal 5 Minuten die horizontale Lage "genossen". Der größere Stein neben mir war ein tolles Hilfsmittel beim wieder aufstehen. Rute ist zum Glück heil geblieben!


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. März 2019)

mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Moin Kneew,
> Nein den "Bademeister" habeich nicht gemacht. An Land, trotz Filzsohle auf einem kleineren Stein ausgerutscht. Volle Punkte in der B-Note beim fallen. Ich hatte nur meine Shimano Speedmaster im Blick beim fallen. Anschließend habe ich erstmal 5 Minuten die horizontale Lage "genossen". Der größere Stein neben mir war ein tolles Hilfsmittel beim wieder aufstehen. Rute ist zum Glück heil geblieben!
> Anhang anzeigen 321609
> Anhang anzeigen 321610
> Anhang anzeigen 321611



scheinbar hat es Dir so gut gefallen, dass du dich gleich auf dem großen Stein mit Herzchen verewigt hast.


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. März 2019)




----------



## mefohunter84 (22. März 2019)

Natur vor dem heimischen Fenster. WALDOHREULE.
Sorry, auch wenn´s nicht hierher gehört.


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. März 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> scheinbar hat es Dir so gut gefallen, dass du dich gleich auf dem großen Stein mit Herzchen verewigt hast.


Ist "leider" nicht mein Kunstwerk. Aber danke für´s Kompliment.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. März 2019)

schön, dass du den richtigen Humor dafür aufbringst.
Sehr schöne Bilder hast Du da eingestellt. !


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. März 2019)

Diese Schönheit stand dort mal!


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. März 2019)

*Soviel zum Thema Erinnerungen an den 05.04. !!!*


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. März 2019)

*Genug geträumt.  Geht ANGELN!  *


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. März 2019)

*Das waren noch Zeiten …     


Meine größte Meerforelle






84 cm  12,5 Pfund*


----------



## Windfinder (22. März 2019)

Von da komm ich grade. Ausser ein Nachläufer bis unter die rutspitze war nix los heute. Die Bedienungen schienen recht gut gewesen zu sein. Trotzdem war ich allein dort.


----------



## kneew (23. März 2019)

Moin @mefohunter84 gefallen mir deine vielen Bilder hier und auch mal ne Eule gehört hierrein. Sonst hat man ja auch viele Eulen am Strand in der Turigruppe . Sehr schöner Trümmer dabei (84er, 12,5KG) fett. Dann bleibe gespannt bis zum 05.04  vllt beißt er/sie an dein Band mit einem unwiederstehlichen Drill. Für all die anderen Hunters heute hier, viel Spass und viel Glück TL


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. März 2019)

kneew schrieb:


> Moin @mefohunter84 gefallen mir deine vielen Bilder hier und auch mal ne Eule gehört hierrein. Sonst hat man ja auch viele Eulen am Strand in der Turigruppe . Sehr schöner Trümmer dabei (84er, 12,5KG) fett. Dann bleibe gespannt bis zum 05.04  vllt beißt er/sie an dein Band mit einem unwiederstehlichen Drill. Für all die anderen Hunters heute hier, viel Spass und viel Glück TL



Moin Kneew
Mach den Fisch nicht schwerer, als er war...  Und im Moment scheint es sehr gut zu laufen!


----------



## dirk.steffen (23. März 2019)

Gute Besserung Rolf 
Hoffe zum Urlaub bist iweder richtig fit.  Kannst Dich dann aj mal melden,Du weißt ja, wann ich immer unterwegs bin;-)
Ich hatte letzten Sonntag noch eine von 44,5 cm


----------



## kneew (24. März 2019)

@mefohunter84,  sorry stimmt stehen ja Pfund bei dir nicht KG lach mein Fehler. Werde ab Dienstag mich auf die Suche nach dem Silber machen 1 1/2 Wochen Urlaub und das jedes Jahr zur selben Zeit, mit berücksichtigung der Wetter-Verhältnisse aber das mag ich halt so am Meerforellen-Fischen.  TL


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. März 2019)

dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Rolf
> Hoffe zum Urlaub bist iweder richtig fit.  Kannst Dich dann aj mal melden,Du weißt ja, wann ich immer unterwegs bin;-)
> Ich hatte letzten Sonntag noch eine von 44,5 cm


Danke Dirk. Ich bin mal verhalten optimistisch.


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. März 2019)

kneew schrieb:


> @mefohunter84,  sorry stimmt stehen ja Pfund bei dir nicht KG lach mein Fehler. Werde ab Dienstag mich auf die Suche nach dem Silber machen 1 1/2 Wochen Urlaub und das jedes Jahr zur selben Zeit, mit berücksichtigung der Wetter-Verhältnisse aber das mag ich halt so am Meerforellen-Fischen.  TL


Na dann wünsche ich dir mal viel Petri Heil und gutes Gelingen!


----------



## henry73 (24. März 2019)

Heute gab's bei sehr guten Bedingungen eine 51er  Forelle auf Sandaal Imitat. Hab mich natürlich sehr gefreut, hatte aber mit dem ein oder anderen Biss mehr gerechnet. Anbei 2 Bilder.

Gruß und Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## kneew (24. März 2019)

@mefohunter84, Danke ich werde die nächste Woche richtig auskosten und das von Früh bis zur Dämmerung hab richtig bock Strecke zumachen mit reichlich Ködern in der Tasche.. ihr höre schon die dünne Schnur durch meine Rutenringe ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiischen und vorm Wasser oder im, und im Einklang mit der schönen Natur und die Augen auf's Wasser gerichtet und den Moewen beim Vögeln zuhören..  Das werden wieder tolle Erlebnisse und bitte nur keine Robe  weil dann kann ich einpacken und nach Hause fahren..  Aber bin sehr Zuversichtlich (Rügen, Boltenhagen, Stoltera, Wustrow) ich freue mich! Beste grüße an euch @ll hier.. Und denkt dran nur wer Angeln geht, fängt auch was.. Also Leinen raus und krubeln, kurbeln, kurbeln.


----------



## Matthias-HH (24. März 2019)

Nachtrag von gestern: War auf Fehmarn, hatte nach ca. 30 Min. auch den ersten Fisch am Haken, der leider nach kurzem Drill wieder ausgestiegen ist. Etwas später konnte ich dann eine wohlgenährte 52er Mefo fangen .
Nach zwei weiteren Nachläufern sah ich aus dem Augenwinkel etwas größeres links von mir auftauchen. Es schwamm dann tatsächlich ein Schweinswal direkt durch
"mein" Angelgebiet hindurch. Hab dann noch ca. 1 Stunde weitergeangelt aber an der Stelle ging nichts mehr...

Viele 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Grüße
Matthias


----------



## kneew (25. März 2019)

Matthias-HH schrieb:


> Nachtrag von gestern: War auf Fehmarn, hatte nach ca. 30 Min. auch den ersten Fisch am Haken, der leider nach kurzem Drill wieder ausgestiegen ist. Etwas später konnte ich dann eine wohlgenährte 52er Mefo fangen .
> Nach zwei weiteren Nachläufern sah ich aus dem Augenwinkel etwas größeres links von mir auftauchen. Es schwamm dann tatsächlich ein Schweinswal direkt durch
> "mein" Angelgebiet hindurch. Hab dann noch ca. 1 Stunde weitergeangelt aber an der Stelle ging nichts mehr...
> 
> ...



TOP und dickes Petri


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. März 2019)

henry73 schrieb:


> Heute gab's bei sehr guten Bedingungen eine 51er  Forelle auf Sandaal Imitat. Hab mich natürlich sehr gefreut, hatte aber mit dem ein oder anderen Biss mehr gerechnet. Anbei 2 Bilder.
> 
> Gruß und Petri Heil!
> 
> Henry



Moin Henry,
Petri zum gelungenen Ausflug. Ist doch ein toller Fisch. Und sicherlich auch die Krönung dieses schönen Tages. Petri Heil!


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. März 2019)

@ Matthias-HH
Petri Heil zu so einer tollen Schönheit. Wirklich ein makelloser Fisch. Tolles Foto noch dazu!  TL  Rolf


----------

